# For Sale 2005 21Rs Central Illinois



## curtmerci (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello, I unfortunately have to sell my 21 RS due to a divorce. Non smoking, no pets. I purchased it new at Pontiac RV sales in Pontiac IL and it was towed 200 miles where it was stored in a machine shed. I used it for deer season, and on occasional trips to S. Illinois where it served as our hotel room. this trailer has been towed less than 1000 miles. It does have new tires that were installed last year to replace the weathered originals. The last 2 summers it has sit out in the weather. Unfortunately it has the dreaded delamination of the front cap and the decal issue that haunted most of the early models. There are no leaks, and never has been. Inside is excellent. Everything works, awning in great shape. The outside grill, stove top and oven were never used and work. Most of the decals have been removed over the years. It looks better without them. I had my runaround with Keystone about getting the decals replaced like so many others but I waited too long. I didn't have the issue while it was stored inside. So the issues with the trailer are cosmetic, delamination in front and decals. Its clean almost like new. I'm particular about my things and hate to see it go. I am asking $8500 obo. It is currently at my house in Hopedale, IL all set up and ready for a new owner to come make sure things work. Best time to contact me is by phone after 4 pm central time @ (309) 241 5798. Please no calls after 9 pm....thank youEmail me I have pictures I can send if interested...thanks again


----------

